# Possible idea for item- may need patent...



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had an idea for an item that might be very useful for hikers/hunters. After checking around about how to patent the idea and finding out how much it would cost  , I don't think I have the time or resources to pursue it. If you are familiar w/ the process and interested plus have the resources to do it, send me a PM and I'll give you the details. Someone may as well make a few dollars on it if it's a feasible idea. 

Tim


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

My buddy looked into getting one for a steel bender a few years ago and it was a couple grand back then.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

You could try to find a sponser/investor, or a partner. It's a shame it takes so much money to get a good idea into the market. 

Guard it, though. Be careful who you trust. You should be in on the profits, since it's your idea.


----------

